# Matte finish and scratches



## Duckslayer100 (Apr 7, 2004)

So, I saved up my pennies for months on end and finally purchased a Benelli M2. For my first semi-auto, I can honestly say I'm on cloud 9.

But after only having it a few months, I've already scuffed up the matte black barrel. It happened on goose opener. I laid my gun by my side with the barrel resting on the front blind rail (like I always do). Well the gun must have slipped off the fabric and slid across the aluminum frame, because now I have several nice (and very apparent) scuffs/scratches up and down the barrel.

They do not appear to have penetrated much. They appear very much like surface scuffs (akin to graphite on paper).

That said, I can't for the life of me get them off. I'm worried that steel wool will make the problem worse.

Anyone have experience with this? I owned an 870 for the better part of a decade and never had problems removing scratches. I don't know what the deal is with this M2...


----------



## the professor (Oct 13, 2006)

Worry about it when the entire gun is beat up after a few seasons of use and duracoat it, cerakote it, dip it, spray paint it, or reblue it. You're gun is going to get marked up if you hunt a lot. you could tape it up with the non stick camo tape.


----------



## twopopper (Sep 24, 2006)

Spray some flat black spray paint on a Q-Tip and touch up small scratches!


----------



## ChukarBob (Sep 4, 2006)

This may elicit a few laughs, but . . .

Right after I, too, got a new M2, I put a small scratch in the receiver. Don't ask me how -- it was real dumb. I used a black Sharpie / Magic Marker to touch it up. Cosmetic solution for a cosmetic problem. A year of much use later, you can't see the scratch.

Like one of the other posts noted, it's a working gun.


----------

